# Broke the tfo



## kmurf91 (Jun 3, 2011)

Busted my 7wt a couple days ago. My fault completely ( bill dance'ed it in the truck door ) so nothing to really be ****** about except me being a dumb *** lol. Already got her sent back to tfo so hopefully they'll take care of a newbie fly fisherman 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

good customer service there you should have no problems.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Exactly why I fish tfo... I break things too much.


----------



## Blackdog317 (May 25, 2010)

*Great customer service at TFO*

I have broken a few TFO flyrods over the past 3 years . Their turnaround has been pretty impressive.... Usually have a replacement within a few business days.


----------



## blaminack (Oct 17, 2010)

I got one back in 5 business days. A buddy sent in a Sage Method. It took 5 weeks.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Good report. You just can't beat TFO quality for the price and the service is top notch across the industry.


----------



## kmurf91 (Jun 3, 2011)

That's what I've heard about them and that's why I put down the cash on my first set up. Hopefully they come through!! A lot more time to tie now that I'm not fishin everyday lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

They're good people and have great Customer Service. They'll have you back on the water in a short.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Dropped my TFO BVK 8wt off at UPS this last Thursday- got it back today.
Best part was when I called customer service (squashed a guide- broke it off trying to straighten it) and the lady said, "Send it on in, honey- you're not the first one."


----------

